# Canadian Bacon-lot's of qview



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2016)

I bought a pork loin at Sam's a couple of weeks ago. I cut it into 4 pieces. I froze two of them. Stuffed one and this one I cured & smoked for CB.













2-21-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016


















2-21-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016






I used Pop's brine with 2 TBS cure#1 instead of one. I injected as much cure into the loin as it would take.













2-21-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016


















2-21-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016






This is it going in.                                                                                This is how it looked after 12 days













2-21-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016


















2-21-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016






Took it out of the brine, rinsed it off & soaked it in cold water for 6 hours.













2-21-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016


















2-21-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016






Then dried it off and coated it with mustard.













2-21-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016


















2-21-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016






We like pepper bacon, so I coated it with black pepper.  Then wrapped it in plastic wrap & into the fridge overnight.













2-21-16 11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016


















2-21-16 12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016






Next morning, meat is ready to go on. Using red oak & hickory for this one.













2-21-16 14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016


















2-21-16 15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016






Smoke Vault humming along at 225. Took about 5 hours to hit 140 IT. Rested it under foil until it hit 145.













2-21-16 16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016


















2-21-16 17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016






Then put it in the fridge overnight, and into the freezer for a couple of hours in the morning. Then sliced it up.













2-21-16 18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016






Bagged it up 8 slices to a bag.













2-21-16 19.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016






Of course I had to leave a few slices out for breakfast. Everything homemade, except the eggs, breakfast sausage, English muffins, & Canadian bacon.

Using Ball jar lids to keep the eggs perfect size for the English muffins.













2-21-16 20.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016






Ready to build a sandwich.













2-21-16 21.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016






One for Judy & one for me!













2-21-16 22.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016






Ready to eat!













2-21-16 23.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016






It's pretty cool when you make all this stuff yourself. All I need now is a chicken for my own eggs.













2-21-16 24.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 26, 2016






Thanks for looking!

Al


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 26, 2016)

Great thread.  

That's one hell of a sammie.


----------



## tropics (Feb 26, 2016)

That is huge I would need a knive and fork to eat that.Looks good great job on the curing.Points

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks Great Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






My kinda Sammy!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-----------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can't find it, but I'm assuming the other thing in the Sammy is a Sausage Patty??

My last batch was 3 whole loins (27 pounds), but I Dry cure mine with TQ.

I could handle both of those Sammies right now----Been dropping a few pounds, and I'm Hungry!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great Thread, Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Great thread.
> 
> That's one hell of a sammie.


Thanks Adam!

I appreciate the point too!

Al


tropics said:


> That is huge I would need a knive and fork to eat that.Looks good great job on the curing.Points
> 
> Richie


Thank-you Richie,

Your right It was a big sammie!

Thanks for the point!

Al


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Al !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Buddy,

Glad to hear your getting lean & mean!

Yes the other thing was a breakfast sausage ( I fixed that in the original thread, your just too damn observant)

Thanks for seeing that & thanks for the point!

Al


----------



## driedstick (Feb 26, 2016)

Dang nab it man that looks great,,,one hell of a sammy there,,, great Job 







A full smoker is a happy smokin Al 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DS


----------



## daveomak (Feb 26, 2016)

Sure looks good Al....   Excellent....


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Dang nab it man that looks great,,,one hell of a sammy there,,, great Job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks DS!

"A full smoker is a happy smokin Al" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   _  _I like that!!!  Your right!!

Thank-you for the point my friend!!

Al


DaveOmak said:


> Sure looks good Al....   Excellent....


Thanks Buddy!

Thank you for the point too!!

Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 26, 2016)

Man keep it up and I'm just going to have to stop on my way through. Trip plan has been changed to keep on down 95 to Key West now then back to Sarasota.


----------



## mkriet (Feb 26, 2016)

That looks awesome.  I'm going to have to try something like this.  I'm just used to making BBQ everything on the smoker.  Starting to branch out with the jerk chicken.  This might be next.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Buddy,
> 
> Glad to hear your getting lean & mean!
> 
> ...


I'm thinking that Sausage & Egg would be Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The CB & Egg would be Fantastic!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That would mean Sausage, CB, and Egg should be Illegal !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just sayin',

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm thinking that Sausage & Egg would be Awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey John, I always new you were a fan of CB, sausage, and eggs.

I thought I'd tease you a little.

Now I'm thinking WHERE'S THE CHEESE!!

I should of put some Swiss or Provolone on the sammie.

That would have had you drooling for sure!

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> Man keep it up and I'm just going to have to stop on my way through. Trip plan has been changed to keep on down 95 to Key West now then back to Sarasota.


Any time my friend, We'll put some ribs & beans on the smoker & drink some beer. A lot of beer!!

Al


mkriet said:


> That looks awesome. I'm going to have to try something like this. I'm just used to making BBQ everything on the smoker. Starting to branch out with the jerk chicken. This might be next.


Thank you m. There's so many things you can do with your smoker. Jerk chicken is one of my favorites.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Hey John, I always new you were a fan of CB, sausage, and eggs.
> 
> I thought I'd tease you a little.
> 
> ...


OMG !!

That just aint legal---Can't be!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













If you get away with it, either Swiss or Provolone would float my boat!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for Thinking about me!!

Bear


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 26, 2016)

Great looking combo. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





McDonalds will be calling you for their next breakfast sammie.

Really nice Q view  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Larry


----------



## travisty (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks insane Al! I will be trying this recipe very soon! Just as soon as we settle into the new house I think this will be the first to go into the smoker!


----------



## whistech (Feb 26, 2016)

WOW, that Canadian bacon looks delicious and then you add the home made sausage, soft fried egg and I bet it's almost like a taste of heaven!   Great job Al.


----------



## 1967robg (Feb 26, 2016)

Looking good Al. Real good. Point!


----------



## b-one (Feb 26, 2016)

Great looking all around nice job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2016)

twoalpha said:


> Great looking combo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey Larry,

Thanks for the compliment, and the point. I really appreciate it!

Al


Travisty said:


> Looks insane Al! I will be trying this recipe very soon! Just as soon as we settle into the new house I think this will be the first to go into the smoker!


Thanks T,

Congrats on the new house!

I'm honored to think that this will be the first thing you smoke in your new house.

Thank you for the point too!

Al


whistech said:


> WOW, that Canadian bacon looks delicious and then you add the home made sausage, soft fried egg and I bet it's almost like a taste of heaven!   Great job Al.


Thank you my friend!

It was pretty freakin' good!

Al


1967RobG said:


> Looking good Al. Real good. Point!


Thanks Rob!

I appreciate the compliment & the point too!

Al


b-one said:


> Great looking all around nice job!


Thanks B!

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks great, Al! I've been making it for a while now (TQ in vac-seal) and the Mrs goes through it as fast as I can cure it. I like the pepper treatment, but the smoking might be too much for her. I'm going to try coating with pepper while curing next time. Thanks for the great idea!

:points:

Dan


----------



## murraysmokin (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for reminding me I have to get a couple of loins in the cure this weekend those sandwiches look awesome.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Looks great, Al! I've been making it for a while now (TQ in vac-seal) and the Mrs goes through it as fast as I can cure it. I like the pepper treatment, but the smoking might be too much for her. I'm going to try coating with pepper while curing next time. Thanks for the great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan!

I don't know why I don't just cure the whole loin, because Judy & I love CB. For us the pepper really makes it. Hope you like it too.

Thank you for the point

Al


murraysmokin said:


> Thanks for reminding me I have to get a couple of loins in the cure this weekend those sandwiches look awesome.


Thanks Murray,

Canadian bacon is so easy to make & tastes so good & is sooo cheap.

I think I paid $1.18 per pound for that loin. 

Al


----------



## murraysmokin (Feb 26, 2016)

It is amazing how good it is and how easy it is to make, after I made it the first time I couldn't believe it.  Will never pay for it ever again.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 26, 2016)

Making everything you could make yourself is awesome . Looks great !

I bought some 51/2 " roll netting for mine . Packs it up like a small ham . Would fit that home made muffin perfect .


----------



## link (Feb 26, 2016)

AL that looks awesome. I would never get away with putting the pepper on (wife would kill me). 

that is one great looking breakfast sandwich.

Link


----------



## delbbq (Feb 27, 2016)

Great Job..But It's "Back Bacon" not Canadian Bacon..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





..


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 27, 2016)

As always Al, your killin it!













You Sir are Killin It.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 6, 2016


----------



## foamheart (Feb 27, 2016)

Necessity is the mother of invention   multitasking. I love those egg rings!

Great looking sandwich.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 27, 2016)

DelBBQ said:


> Great Job..But It's "Back Bacon" not Canadian Bacon..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To Canadians it is...    To Americans, it's Canadian Bacon.... EH !!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2016)

chopsaw said:


> Making everything you could make yourself is awesome . Looks great !
> 
> I bought some 51/2 " roll netting for mine . Packs it up like a small ham . Would fit that home made muffin perfect .


Thank you,

That's a great idea. Next time I'm going to try that.

Thank-you for the point.

Al


link said:


> AL that looks awesome. I would never get away with putting the pepper on (wife would kill me).
> 
> that is one great looking breakfast sandwich.
> 
> Link


Thanks Link,

We put pepper on everything.

Al


DelBBQ said:


> Great Job..But It's "Back Bacon" not Canadian Bacon..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you,

Doesn't matter what you call it, it's good stuff!

Al


redheelerdog said:


> As always Al, your killin it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Red,

I appreciate the compliment!

Al


Foamheart said:


> Necessity is the mother of invention   multitasking. I love those egg rings!
> 
> Great looking sandwich.


Thanks Kevin,

Yea the ball jar rings really work good. I guess I could be more professional & get egg rings, but for now these work well & I have a ton of them.

Al


DaveOmak said:


> To Canadians it is...    To Americans, it's Canadian Bacon.... EH !!!


Thanks for clarifying that Dave, I've never heard it called back bacon before. I guess I'm too far from Canada.

Al


----------



## foamheart (Feb 27, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Kevin,
> 
> Yea the ball jar rings really work good. I guess I could be more professional & get egg rings, but for now these work well & I have a ton of them.
> 
> Al


I gotta know, do you have to unscrew the eggs to get 'em out?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> I gotta know, do you have to unscrew the eggs to get 'em out?


Your too much, Dude!

I wish I had a clever comeback, but I got nothing!

Al


----------



## pipelinegypsy (Mar 10, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I used Pop's brine with 2 TBS cure#1 instead of one. I injected as much cure into the loin as it would take.


Just curious Al why you used 2T instead of 1?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 10, 2016)

Looks great Al. Looks TOO GOOD! Not sure I would have been able to give the wife one!...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 10, 2016)

PipelineGypsy said:


> Just curious Al why you used 2T instead of 1?


For me I think Pop's brine is a little too weak. Safety wise you are allowed 5 T per gallon, so I usually use 2, sometimes 3 if I want it to cure a little faster.

Al


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great Al. Looks TOO GOOD! Not sure I would have been able to give the wife one!...JJ


Thanks JJ!

I'm not saying nothing!

Al


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 2, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Great thread.
> 
> That's one hell of a sammie.


dang right it is....wow...Judy you are one lucky lady to  have Al ...good chef. Hats off and a bow.

HT


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2016)

Hoity Toit said:


> dang right it is....wow...Judy you are one lucky lady to  have Al ...good chef. Hats off and a bow.
> 
> HT


Thanks HT!

I really appreciate it.

I'm pretty lucky to have Judy too.

We make a good team!

Al


----------



## theelballew (Aug 3, 2016)

I didn't realize you pulled the CB at 140F. I would have messed it up, but this is now on my to do list!  I love some CB.

My company is moving into a new office and I was thinking about taking my flat top out there the first morning we move in and making cook-to-order breakfast for everyone as they came in.  This would be the icing on the cake!

Definite points!!!


----------



## UrbanCowgill (Apr 20, 2020)

WOW! Smokin Al! That is some awesome recipe. Ive done a few CB chunks but not with the mustard and black pepper.  I will def have to try that one!   Thanks


----------

